# Forsyth of Canada?



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with shirts from Forsyth of Canada? I'm looking for some workhorse dress shirts and I'm trying to stick to the Made in USA/Canada/UK spectrum of things (ideally union made).

Anyone know if they are serviceable? I'm wary of their cotton/poly blends, but everyone has such great things to say about Anderson-Little, maybe poly blends aren't as bad as they used to be?

Any other suggestions in the sub-Gitman price range?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Not bad but they don't come in exact sizes.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Do not buy a blend. Period.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> Do not buy a blend. Period.


Yeah, that's sort of what I figured.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

32rollandrock said:


> Do not buy a blend. Period.


Nonsense! Blends look okay in university striped oxford cloth (never plain colours) and are particularly serviceable if one is travelling a lot since they don't soil as quickly as 100% cotton and dry quicker without wrinkles. I think it's a good idea to have a couple in the closet or travel bag.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Forsyth is good stuff. It is definitely below Gitman but much better than entry level JAB. Probably the same quality as Brooks Brothers regular dress shirts (not luxury or Golden Fleece).


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Yes, I agree it is an excellent idea to have a few in the closet or travel bag--for shining shoes.



Doctor Damage said:


> Nonsense! Blends look okay in university striped oxford cloth (never plain colours) and are particularly serviceable if one is travelling a lot since they don't soil as quickly as 100% cotton and dry quicker without wrinkles. I think it's a good idea to have a couple in the closet or travel bag.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Forsyth actually makes some pretty nice ties. I was in Lord and Taylor the other day and they had a bunch of very nice wool ties--more in line with fall/winter in terms of patterning and colors but definitely worth looking at. They had them marked down to around $35 or so.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

I've run across a few of their shirts and they appear very nice (not blends). Would've bought them had they fit.


----------



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

I know that recently they seem to have bought the name rights to Sero and were selling shirts under the "Sero New Haven" label. I picked one up at Filene's Basement before it closed as a curio. It's 100% cotton but the overall quality leaves much to be desired.


----------



## concealed (Mar 21, 2012)

if you are going to the forsyth route...you may be better served going with Charles Tyrwhitt or one of the other British Jermyn St. purveyors who offer sales twice a year with prices at roughly $30-$40 USD per shirt, and they offer button cuffs, not just double cuffs!


----------



## dxrham (Nov 26, 2011)

concealed said:


> if you are going to the forsyth route...you may be better served going with Charles Tyrwhitt or one of the other British Jermyn St. purveyors who offer sales twice a year with prices at roughly $30-$40 USD per shirt, and they offer button cuffs, not just double cuffs!


 The Charles Tyrwhitt and CT Lewin sales are a very reasonable price, but the original poster was looking for US/Canada/UK made shirts. Aren't these brands sourced outside the UK nowadays?

In regards to the Forsyth of Canada shirts, I have only found some must iron shirts that are made in Canada. All of the non-iron shirts I have seen from Forsyth of Canada were manufactured in Asia as is also the case for the US vendors such as Gitman, Brooks Brothers... etc.

-Christopher


----------

